# Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition - Installation Problem



## jytioh (Sep 18, 2007)

I've been trying to install Visual Web Developer 2008 Express without success.

The installation usually stops half way with an error that says

Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition - ENU has encountered a problem during setup. Setup did not complete correctly.

with the error signature as follows:

EventType : visualstudio8setup P1 : 5647 P2 : 9.0.21022.08_orcas_x86_net
P3 : pr P4 : inst P5 : f 
P6 : gencomp350_{168d82f8-ac6b-4b55-804f-2ae51ac4b P7 : baseret_failure
P8 : - P9 : 1603 P10 : -

I'm using *Windows XP Home Edition* with Service Pack 2.

Hope someone can explain to me why I have this problem and how to overcome it.

Thanks.


----------

